# What do you see in this photo? Wolves!



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

This photo is from my own camera. Tell me what you see.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Is this a polar bear?*

I would say its a dog of some sorts. Like a sheep dog or a husky.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Is this a polar bear?*

Well, it's two dogs together if so. The bigger gray one is down on its side while you see the white head of the one standing behind it...

o-||


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: What do you see in this photo?*

So do you know what it is for sure? I thought the gray part was just a rock. Hard to tell a little to blury.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: What do you see in this photo?*

Even though the camera is zoomed in about 300x, I'm not sure if I dare put open air between us...Oh, why not live a little!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: What do you see in this photo?*

Looks like some woofs.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: What do you see in this photo?*

Looks like some coyotes to me.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: What do you see in this photo?*

I say looks like wovles or someones pets. The face on the white one looks all wrong to be a yote.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: What do you see in this photo?*

large coyotes! did you thin the herd a little after taking this pic????


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: What do you see in this photo?*

Where were these photos taken and when?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: What do you see in this photo?*



> Where were these photos taken and when?


I took the photos recently in Southeastern Idaho.

These are genuine Idaho wolves, fellers. Take a look at how white wolves can be. The next time you read about someone trying to say that the animal shot was somebody's pet because it was too white, remember this post. You don't see ****er Spaniels out running alone in the mountains very often, do you? Pets wear collars, especially pets that go running, hunting, or have been known to wander off.

Thank you to those of you who helped me out with this post. I hope it was educational to at least someone out there. My intent was definitely not to make fun of people or put you in a trap. I just wanted to get people a little curious abut what it was they were really seeing when looking at these photos. The answer is wolves. These photos are of wolves.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Those are wolves for sure. No need to keep trying to find any other kind of canine other than a wolf to call these guys. I've seen 1 and heard some howling so I know for 100% we have lots of wolves in Utah. hhmmmm now the struggling deer herd all makes sence!!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

they may be wolves in Idaho, but as soon as they cross the border, they are coyotes. There are no wolves in Utah.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> they may be wolves in Idaho, but as soon as they cross the border, they are coyotes. There are no wolves in Utah.


You said it. :O•-:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

hoghunter011583 said:


> hhmmmm now the struggling deer herd all makes sence!!


no they dont! they were brought back to help balance the herd! remember!?!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

kill_'em_all said:


> hoghunter011583 said:
> 
> 
> > hhmmmm now the struggling deer herd all makes sence!!
> ...


Oh yes that is right!!


----------

